
Daniel J. Bernstein: The death of due process - Jerry2
https://blog.cr.yp.to/20160607-dueprocess.html
======
tptacek
Some backstory here: Bernstein's significant other, Tanja Lange (herself an
important crypto scientist) is Jacob Appelbaum's PhD advisor. Bernstein and
Lange have a powerful ideological connection with Appelbaum as well.

It wouldn't be surprising to hear that Lange had been under some pressure to
drop Appelbaum or at least account for his position in her group (so far as I
know, Appelbaum had no undergraduate qualifications to join it).

~~~
guitarbill
While the first paragraph is maybe relevant, the second one is just stirring
the rumour-mill.

I think it's fair to say that Bernstein wrote his article in response to the
whole Appelbaum story. But I didn't read him taking sides, so I'm not seeing a
conflict of interest (unless he's a lawyer/judge/etc :) ).

~~~
tptacek
Totally fair point! I read it as very much taking a side, which made the
second paragraph more natural for me to write, but I agree with you.

